# Autohelm 6000,



## whgrunow (Jun 2, 2010)

I purchased a Autohelm 6000 autopilot for my 1975 Custom Bristol 40.
The linear transducer will not fit in the hull due to it's length, 32.0"
I purchased the complete unit new in 1998.
It has never been installed or used, It is a Series II.
I would like to sell the complete system for a reasonable price.
248-227-4355
Control Head, Course Computer, Edson Rudder Arm, Linear Drive and the rudder position sender. All manuals are included.
This unit is Seatalk compatible.
[email protected]


----------

